

WWDC 2011 banners at Moscone Center show new iCloud icon   - shahedkhan30
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/02/wwdc_2011_banners_going_up_at_moscone_center.html

======
shahedkhan30
What are your thoughts on the new iCloud icon? Are you excited for the
upcoming WWDC event? What do you expect from it?

